# Long coated GSDs



## Kit01 (Jan 28, 2015)

I have been looking through pictures of long coated german shepherds on the web and this forum, and I'm noticing there's a wide variety in terms of how fluffy they look. Some seem to be bulkier and some sleeker. A good example of what I'm talking about can be seen from the pictures posted in this thread: Show Me Your Longhair GSD.

What causes some to have a heavier/fluffier coat? Do they just have more of an undercoat? Or maybe the climate in where they live? I also know that some long coats don't have an undercoat at all (which I've read is really rare), but not sure if all the ones that look slimmer is due to the missing undercoat...

Also, what is the texture of the coat like on long coats? Do they tend to be softer (e.g. like a collie or golden retriever)? I know diet among other things can affect the coat, but I'm talking about in general. I've interacted mainly with the shorter stock coated german shepherds and from the ones I've interacted with, their coat seems to be more on the coarser side, despite looking soft. The long coats look soft to me, but I've never seen/interacted with one in real life, so not sure if they actually are or not.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

My 2 year old WGWL female has a very sleek long coat. I've been told it will bulk up as she matures, but it's always laid pretty slick against her body. I guess time will tell.

She is raw fed, so she's already got a soft and shiny coat to behind with. What I think is cool is that when compared to my stock coat male, she doesn't shed out nearly as much hair. She blows her coat completely twice a year, but other than that she really doesn't shed a huge noticeable amount (unlike my stock coat).

This is her full winter coat. We live in upstate NY.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

The coats I have had are generally softer than a stock coat. Gator's remarks regarding daily shedding matches my experience as well...less shedding on a daily basis....I have heard that the longer outer coat will hold more of the shed giving the appearance they don't shed as much on a daily basis....I have no idea if there is any merit to this theory.


SuperG


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

SuperG said:


> The coats I have had are generally softer than a stock coat. Gator's remarks regarding daily shedding matches my experience as well...less shedding on a daily basis....I have heard that the longer outer coat will hold more of the shed giving the appearance they don't shed as much on a daily basis....I have no idea if there is any merit to this theory.
> 
> 
> SuperG



I've heard that too, but even when I do take the time to groom her (like twice a year), she still doesn't shed out as much hair as he does. It's so strange.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

GatorDog said:


> I've heard that too, but even when I do take the time to groom her (like twice a year), she still doesn't shed out as much hair as he does. It's so strange.



There is one difference with my current coat versus my previous two....current gal is raw fed....and even though the first two shed less than most stock coats....this one sheds even less...I noticed you cited " raw fed" as well....maybe there's something to that ???


SuperG


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Kit01,

Are you in the process of getting a GSD ?

And for my own curiosity.....why does a coat appeal to you...or not appeal to you?


SuperG


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

gatordog...that is a fine looking gsd.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

We have 2 male coaties, one being a WL the other a WGSL. Our WL has a super dense under coat, it kind of "puffs" him out a bit making him look a little bigger that he is. Our WGSLs coat hangs closer to his body, though he does have a pretty thick under coat too. Both have soft coats with our wgsl being just a smidge softer. 

We mix raw and kibble using Fromm. They both shed about the same, we have stretches with very little and on occasion very heavy while blowing their coat. Most hair comes out with brushing instead of just shedding or while petting as happens with our stock coats (we have 2 females).


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Kaiju is WGWL and his coat isn't as puffy as others I've seen. His stays pretty sleek except for the backs of his legs, his tail, and around his ears where it puffs out a bit. I've noticed his hair is getting longer and longer as he gets older (1.5 years now). So time will tell if he ends up with a puffy coat. It's always been very soft with just slightly coarse guard hair on the very top of his coat.

I've noticed as well next to no shedding. The majority of his hair comes out when I brush. And he's young enough that he hasn't truly blown coat yet, but I know that's coming up.

Oh, and we do raw/dehydrated mix food.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Linus is what I would call a plush coat. He has an undercoat and his guard (outer) hairs are longer and softer than a stock coat. He is a WGSL and raw fed.

My last GSD, Maddie, was an ASL and she also had a plush coat. She and Linus shed like crazy.

I believe there is some debate on whether there is such a thing a plush coat but its the term I use and it seems to apply. 

Linus' picture is below and Maddie is still my avatar.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh yeah, here's a Kaiju picture.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Kaiju is gorgeous!


----------



## Waldi (Jun 14, 2013)

GatorDog said:


> My 2 year old WGWL female has a very sleek long coat. I've been told it will bulk up as she matures, but it's always laid pretty slick against her body. I guess time will tell.
> 
> She is raw fed, so she's already got a soft and shiny coat to behind with. What I think is cool is that when compared to my stock coat male, she doesn't shed out nearly as much hair. She blows her coat completely twice a year, but other than that she really doesn't shed a huge noticeable amount (unlike my stock coat).
> 
> ...


----------



## Kit01 (Jan 28, 2015)

SuperG said:


> Kit01,
> 
> Are you in the process of getting a GSD ?
> 
> ...


Kind of, but I'm still very much in the beginning and research stage right now. Trying to read up on everything I can and be sure the GSD is the right breed for me. Also not sure at this point whether or not I want to go with a breeder or rescue (I'm split pretty evenly right now). I do know to look for a reputable breeder though and not to look for one that only breeds for long coats. As everything I read says that breeding specifically for one trait only (e.g. coat length, color, etc), can be a bad thing.

I prefer and very much like the look of fluffy (er, fluffier) dogs... I think that's the best way for me to put it, heh. So the long coats appeal to me. I grew up with a rough collie, so I'm used to having fur everywhere and the extra grooming needed due to longer coat. However, I do prefer the sleeker look, such as GatorDog's dog and Kaiju the ones that look super bulky, but really it's not that big of a deal. Part of the reason being I'm located in TX, and it's pretty hot here. (I know double coat insulates against the cold but keeps the dog cool as well.. which boggles my mind, heh. Despite knowing that, I'm still baffled how a coat that heavy can keep any animal cool in 100+ degree heat. Good thing there's A/C!)

GatorDog- Does your dog have an under coat? It looks like it doesn't... (then again, I have a pretty untrained eye on these things!)


----------



## Kit01 (Jan 28, 2015)

Kit01 said:


> However, I do prefer the sleeker look, such as GatorDog's dog and Kaiju *versus* the ones that look super bulky...


Board wouldn't let me edit again and the missing word above bugged me. 

Pax8, what about your dog? Does Kaiju have an undercoat?

I'm kind of curious as to what the ones that don't have an undercoat look like, as in my mind, they look like the pictures that's been posted so far. But I'm probably wrong...


----------



## Throwing_Machine (Jan 26, 2015)

Here is my 1 year old long coat Kaia I feed her on a RAW she has a lovely shiny silky smooth coat. Her coat improved after switching to RAW so it definitely has an effect.
I have been told by many gsd owners that the short haired coats shed a lot more. As for variety within long coats I would imagine that is down to breeding.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Kit01.

Good for you....doing your homework beforehand will put you well ahead of many who wait until they have the pup/dog.

Interesting that you brought up Rough Collies as I have had a fair amount of exposure to the breed....I can say...the amount of shed off of any of my coated GSDs does not compare to that of a Rough Collie...the collies definitely have more....and rightfully so as they have such impressive long coats.

It's quite the leap, going from a Collie to a GSD...The Collies I have dealt with possess such a calm to them it is amazing, even the pups I have dealt with have this same calm.....A GSD is at the other end of the spectrum initially and some continue on that way....I'm sure you already know all this.

I could see myself getting a Collie....maybe a smooth...I really like the breed a lot.

My coat is probably more of a thicker coat than the others pictured but certainly not as extreme as the previous two I had. She has a lesser of an undercoat than my others and doesn't "puff" her out so much.

The pic attached is just after a bath, so she's a bit "puffier" than normal

Best of luck on your research and to whatever dog you end up with..it sounds like the dog will be fortunate to have you as it's leader.


SuperG


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Carm does have an undercoat. I honestly don't think its as puffy as my stock coated dog's though..

I think you can see it here.

6/25/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## Kit01 (Jan 28, 2015)

SuperG said:


> It's quite the leap, going from a Collie to a GSD...The Collies I have dealt with possess such a calm to them it is amazing, even the pups I have dealt with have this same calm.....A GSD is at the other end of the spectrum initially and some continue on that way....I'm sure you already know all this.
> 
> I could see myself getting a Collie....maybe a smooth...I really like the breed a lot.


Yeah, I love collies and wouldn't mind having another. Just love their temperaments (or well, I loved the one mine had heh). I considered getting a smooth collie for awhile, but I just love the long fluffy coat. Plus, I heard the smooths can shed just as much and since their fur is shorter, it gets into everything much more easily. I've heard the same for the GSDs too in terms of the shorter versus long stock coats. And in a lot of places, people are saying that the longer coats may seem like they shed less, but that's because the fur doesn't fall off as easily and they just get trapped in the coat.

I have dog sitted (sat?) GSDs and maybe I've just been lucky, but all the GSDs I've watched were super mellow and calm. Perhaps they just had a good off switch. Then again, it was only for 1-3 weeks at a time, and with the exception of one, they were older too (5+).

I haven't had to deal with a super energetic GSD yet and honestly, if I were to go with GSD, I'd find one with more of a medium drive or at least one that has a good on/off. (I know for sure I won't be able to dedicate the time needed for a high energy dog that may need like 5+ hrs of exercise a day. Which is why I'm leaning away from the working lines.)

Anyways, I know the GSD is not always the best choice for first time and inexperienced owners but I've always admired the breed and always end up coming back to them after considering other breeds. They just seem like such amazing dogs! But the more I read about all the potential behavioral problems (particularly the ones that can't be trained out and will just have to be managed), the more doubts I have. I probably should stay away from the aggressive section on this forum (and other sites), as reading those experiences is what's making me less confident about my ability to be a good GSD owner.  (I have no idea if I'll have the patience or even be willing to be dedicate that much effort should I end up with a dog that's on the aggressive side and no amount of training will fix it... I know there are several users here who do it daily and I'm just amazed at their dedication. Granted, I've never been in that situation so maybe it will be different because the love for the dog is there, but thinking about it from a hypothetical standpoint, I'd have to be honest and say it's not something I could see myself being able to handle. )


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Can't post 2 pics in the same post for some reason, this is Ollie, blk and red WGSL.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

This is Ranger, wl, sorry about the crapty quality phone pics.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

My boy at 8 months when he was still on NutriSource. My mom's dog is in the background. She was ignoring him with a passion  :

My boy a month ago when he was switched to Merrick Grain Free:


I feel like it's party diet based on how long/full the coat is. He doesn't have the full look like he did at 8 months. At least not on his back area. I did just recently switch him to Orijen and his coat seems to be filling out a lot now. I was hoping for a super long/full coated boy and I don't think he is as full as his brother is, but I love him with all my heart.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Kit01,

_"I have dog sitted (sat?) GSDs and maybe I've just been lucky, but all the GSDs I've watched were super mellow and calm. Perhaps they just had a good off switch."_ I think that is a good overview of a GSD..mostly. I think I probably used the wrong words in my description between the two breeds. Maybe what I should have said was GSDs can and certainly are calm but seem to have a higher requirement for physical activity and engagement of sorts versus the collies I have seen.....granted I'm sure there is many a collie which enjoy the same....they're both herding dogs...so the drives should exist.

All I know is...the collies ( pups ) are almost out of the box problem free compared to the trials and tribulations *some* GSD pup owners go through. Since I have had 3...I have just come to accept the GSD " break in period". Personally, I think the extra effort in the beginning is paid back many times over once the pup comes online. I obviously have a bias...but yes, they are amazing dogs, strong willed, wanting to please and impressively intelligent....maybe that's what gives *some* GSD owners such a handful in the first year or so....the strong will and intelligence..

The picture is the Collie "calm" rubbing off on my girl from last spring.

SuperG


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

KathyrnApril,

I have to ask....does you beautiful looking coat tend to want to dominant your mom's dog...or play pretty tough with the dog? The reason I ask is I have been reading up on "dog speak and body communications" and the picture is a classic example of your mom's dog giving off some serious calming signals....granted the picture is just a moment in time and chances are I am probably wrong....just curious is all.

Kit01...sorry to break the stride of your thread...feel free to return in kind.


SuperG


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

SuperG said:


> KathyrnApril,
> 
> I have to ask....does you beautiful looking coat tend to want to dominant your mom's dog...or play pretty tough with the dog? The reason I ask is I have been reading up on "dog speak and body communications" and the picture is a classic example of your mom's dog giving off some serious calming signals....granted the picture is just a moment in time and chances are I am probably wrong....just curious is all.
> 
> ...


You are correct that is exactly what she was doing. He was too rowdy for her taste. They just expected her to be more outgoing since they were told she "loves" the doggie day care at PetSmart. He was pretty wild as a youngin, but has calmed down quite a bit.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

There's quite a bit a variety in length, thickness, and softness among coaties. Some of that is genetics, although diet could certainly play a role too.

Keefer is a WGSL dog, and Halo is a WGWL dog. His coat is much longer and sleeker than hers, and also than Alexis's (GatorDog) Carma pictured above. Halo's coat is very thick and soft, with more of a poofy look to it. Her undercoat is quite dense. 

I don't have any good recent pictures of Keefer standing, but this seated photo was from about a month ago:










His fur has gotten longer as he's matured, but you can't see how fluffy his tail is, and how long the fur on the back of his legs or his sides are. Here is one of Halo from a few months ago:










She gets comments all the time about how soft she is, especially for a GSD, but you can see that her fur is not very long.


----------



## Kit01 (Jan 28, 2015)

SuperG said:


> All I know is...the collies ( pups ) are almost out of the box problem free compared to the trials and tribulations *some* GSD pup owners go through. Since I have had 3...I have just come to accept the GSD " break in period". Personally, I think the extra effort in the beginning is paid back many times over once the pup comes online. I obviously have a bias...but yes, they are amazing dogs, strong willed, wanting to please and impressively intelligent....maybe that's what gives *some* GSD owners such a handful in the first year or so....the strong will and intelligence..
> 
> The picture is the Collie "calm" rubbing off on my girl from last spring.
> 
> SuperG


Yeah, from my readings on raising GSD pups, they do seem like they require a lot more work than a collie pup. Which is one reason why I may go with adopting or purchasing an adult. I'm not sure I can handle the rambunctious-ness of a GSD pup. But like you said, if you put in the time and effort, it's all worth it in the end!  (Although, that's also a general statement with all dogs too.)

Aww.. that picture of the collies with your pup made me smile! I think that's what I'll probably end up with, a pack that includes a GSD and a collie, hah. 

So many beautiful GSDs in this thread! So jealous!


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

My long coat Athena I feel sheds as much as my two stock coat. Her coat is pretty sleek not super fluffy she is WGSL. When she blows her coat it is crazy but a high velocity drier helps.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Kacie my long stock coat has thickened up as she ages. And she doesn't blow coat like my other dogs. She is actually losing undercoat right now(my other two blew it in late Oct) 
I think like Debbie said, it depends on genetics. I've seen a few WL(sables) that have ear and leg floofs but don't really have the thick undercoats. 
Here is Kacie at 21 months when I got her in April. I have no idea what her pedigree is: 
and at 9 yrs(she's wet from a bath)in Sept:


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

My two, full sisters one is 9 months the other 3.5 in this picture. I think Della will be as full as Tessa as she gets older. They are both soft, but Tessa's coat is so much thicker. It's probably at least 3.5 to 4 inches long on the sides. Makes her look so much bigger than she really is.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I have a LSC too. His winter coat is usually thicker than his summer coat. Like Gatordog, I too find him to shed far less than any other dog I've ever owned, even with baths and brushings not included. I love it. He is 3.5 years old. Here are pics from this last week. He has an album on my profile if you want to look at his coat development his first couple years.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

My Leia is a long coat. Not sure if she's considered stock or plush (I really am not totally 100% sure lol). She doesn't seem to shed as much as my short coated boy does, however her fur is definitely much more of a pain when it comes to grooming. 









This is her now when she hasn't been groomed in about two months.









This is what she looks like after a professional grooming (whichisSOwortheverypenny)


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

This is the only downside to having a long coat, the same "burrs" do not stick to my stock coat. The ear floofies always seem to get it the worst.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Kit01 said:


> I do know to look for a reputable breeder though and not to look for one that only breeds for long coats. As everything I read says that breeding specifically for one trait only (e.g. coat length, color, etc), can be a bad thing.



I wonder since the SV has changed the standard and allowed for longstocks and also maintained that only longstocks breed with other longstocks if there has been a noticeable increase in coats coming out of Europe? And of course they are not just breeding for the coat but likely getting many more with the genetic pairings being the requirement.


SuperG


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

> I do know to look for a reputable breeder though and not to look for one that only breeds for long coats. As everything I read says that breeding specifically for one trait only (e.g. coat length, color, etc), can be a bad thing.


I have read opinions on this forum before based on the above statement. Are there any actual articles not from another breeder that a breeder only breeding long stock quotes only is a bad thing? 

Does mating two long stock coats guarantee puppies with the same coat or mixed?


----------



## Kit01 (Jan 28, 2015)

kr16 said:


> I have read opinions on this forum before based on the above statement. Are there any actual articles not from another breeder that a breeder only breeding long stock quotes only is a bad thing?
> 
> Does mating two long stock coats guarantee puppies with the same coat or mixed?


No, I haven't seen any other articles regarding only breeding for one particular trait. 

My guess is that if a breeder is targeting only having long coats but doing it in a responsible manner, it's probably fine. Basically, they are using the same criteria as all other responsible breeders when picking the breeding pair (e.g. OFA certified, right temperaments, etc.) but they just have the extra requirement of both parents being long coated (or knowing that one of the breeding pairs carries the recessive gene). And the reason I say this is because the long coat isn't any different (or isn't suppose to be) from their shorter stock coats. At least, nothing I've read says that there are any disadvantages (such as health) that go along with the longer coat variety. 

I think the issue comes in when that's all the breeder is concerned about or focused on and ignores all the other things that are important too. If I'm wrong though on this, let me know! 

No idea about your second question...


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

This is Kastle, my 3.5 year old working line, long stock coat dog. He has a true undercoat. I've found his coat has become more tight as he ages and the cotton fluff has shed out. The stuff around his face took years to shed out.

This is before his winter coat shed out
5/12 Kastle 3 Years Stacked by Falon167, on Flickr

After his winter coat shed out
2014-09-27, Kastle Bubbles-9 by Falon167, on Flickr


----------

